# foamheart's Strawberry Pie! Today is the day! Final PIC. Whipped Cream Added!!!



## Hawging It (Apr 20, 2019)

His strawberry pie looks great! I have been thinking about making one based on his simple recipe. Nanna is going to pick up all the ingredients this afternoon and I will put it all together late today. Pics to follow. Happy Easter !! *Finished pics uploaded. Turned out better than I expected. In the refrigerator currently. I went exactly by foamhearts recipe. No need to add red food coloring or additional sweetness. It is just right in my view. Thanks foamheart!!  Nanna Happy! Happy! Happy!






Fresh Louisiana berries from Amite!





In the graham cracker shell





The thickened sauce





Sauce added





Close up of the pie





VERY TASTY!




*


----------



## foamheart (Apr 20, 2019)

Anxiously awaiting some pictures! Since you reminded me, I think I need some strawberries too.......


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 20, 2019)

Hmmm...I might need to pick some up too since they are coming in fresh an they are on sale....

Waiting on pics...


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 20, 2019)

Waiting on Nanna to return from the grocery store with my stuff and other provisions. I'm ready to get started! LOL!!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2019)

.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2019)

I think you been pulling my leg, I think Nanna be doing these before! Looks good, don't forget to squirt a little whipped topping on each slice.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 21, 2019)

foamheart said:


> I think you been pulling my leg, I think Nanna be doing these before! Looks good, don't forget to squirt a little whipped topping on each slice.


It turned out good. Will be our desert after out Easter Meal today. We have plenty of whipped cream!. Happy Easter!!


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 21, 2019)

Added the whipped cream. Everyone loved the pie. Glad I made it.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Added the whipped cream. Everyone loved the pie. Glad I made it.



Glad it worked out for you, I hope the Easter Beagle brought you lots of chocolate bunnies! Happy Easter!


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 21, 2019)

It is very good. Thanks for sharing your recipe!!!


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 21, 2019)

foamheart said:


> Glad it worked out for you, I hope the Easter Beagle brought you lots of chocolate bunnies! Happy Easter!


It is very good. Thanks for sharing your recipe!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 23, 2019)

Looks delicious!!  And real pretty.
I'm just waiting for the fresh strawberries to come in--the ones in the stores right now aren't worth buying.
Gary


----------

